# Nappies and chicken pox



## jen1604

Lennon has chicken pox :(

I want to try and keep him in cloth but he's going to need to be lotioned up quite a bit and I'm wondering about washing the nappies.

My common sense is saying wash at 60 but should I switch to washing with bio instead of non bio do you think?


----------



## mandarhino

Poor Lennon. Hope he gets a mild version. Baking soda in the bath works well.

I continued washing with non bio and I always wash on 60 these days.


----------



## Rachel_C

I'd probably stick with the non-bio too - the heat will do the trick. It would be awful if the bio irritated his bum on top of having chicken pox.


----------



## LittlePants

Definitely stick to non bio. If the skin is already irritated, the bio will almost certainly make matters worse. Just wash at 60.


----------



## ke29

I use bio wash powder and always wash at 60 anyway. My son has sensitive skin and it doesnt affect his bum at all.


----------



## Rachel_C

Yes there has been research (I think I've seen some somewhere anyway) that bio isn't as 'bad' as it's been made out to be. However, when a baby or anybody already has a rash it would seem rather risky to change detergent at all, whether to bio or non bio, unless there was an actual need for it.


----------

